# Abu Garcia fans



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

This reel looks down right disgusting. Coming out in October of this year is is the new Revo MGX. MSRP is $350. Only two right hand models are being released as of now a 7:1:1 and a 7:9:1. 

Here's a link: http://www.abugarcia.com/about/news/revo-mgx-sneak-peek


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fish G3 said:


> This reel looks down right disgusting. Coming out in October of this year is is the new Revo MGX. MSRP is $350. Only two right hand models are being released as of now a 7:1:1 and a 7:9:1.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.abugarcia.com/about/news/revo-mgx-sneak-peek


Personally I haven't seen any of the reels being made in Korea with the quality or precision of the made in Japan


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Is disgusting bad or good in this case?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

To clear it up COmmdore its good. I don't know if its me or what but I think this will be the one of the best reels ever made by Abu. I can't wait to get my hands on one.

Well robert I guess we'll have to wait and see on the quality. When it comes to Abu I really don't think you can go wrong in their Revo series I am not exactly sure where they're made and manufactured but I think that this reel will easily match if not outdo the Core and reels of the same caliber.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

You mean this?

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=31996

Old news man. 

Looks like Ike got his Steez. Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I figured it was among other places Toku but haven't had the time to look. 

I just know that I don't want to wait a couple of months in order to have one.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread has a lot of good info!

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=31935

Hahahaha...the monkey is calling. That thing looks wicked!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you guys seen the salty stage revo bad azz reel. I wonted to get one but they where sold out.They had them for $258 left and right hand they still have the left hand on ebay buy it now for $258


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

Just curious.... but what does a $350 reel do that a say... $100 reel doesnt?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TheDrake said:


> Just curious.... but what does a $350 reel do that a say... $100 reel doesnt?


Cost 3.5x as much.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

TheDrake said:


> Just curious.... but what does a $350 reel do that a say... $100 reel doesnt?


It looks really pretty


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

TheDrake said:


> Just curious.... but what does a $350 reel do that a say... $100 reel doesnt?


In this particular case, it weighs 5.4 oz and allegedly the shallow spooled LTX will be capable of casting finesse baits. 

A Shimano Core 50/51 weighs 5.5 and is $369. A Steez 103 is 5.5 oz and is $499. This is Abu's entry into the super-lightweight baitcaster market.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not that I would ever spend that much money on a reel, I sure would like to hold one. The idea of a reel that light almost fascinates me. Just a question, wouldn&#8217;t that make it that much harder to get a rod/reel to feel balanced in your hand?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Not that I would ever spend that much money on a reel, I sure would like to hold one. The idea of a reel that light almost fascinates me. Just a question, wouldnt that make it that much harder to get a rod/reel to feel balanced in your hand?


I'd wait for a sale too. 

It really depends on the rod design. I have a 5.4 oz Pixy on a 6'5" jerkbait rod and it balances perfectly. If you put it on a 7'6" flipping stick, it will be tip heavy most of the time unless the rod build is really light. I guess that's why Daiwa makes the Steez rod line and Shimano makes the Cumulus and Cumaras. I think Abu is coming out with an uber-light rod series too.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Most beautiful reel I have ever seen lol.....I cannot wait for these to be released...im going to have it lay on the pillow next to me hahahaha the 7:9:1 will be crazy but still awesome if u can throw finesse lures with it as well....the matching up with a rod will be more tricky.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you want a rod to match, find a custom builder that knows how to build super light bass rods.

jeremy


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> I'd wait for a sale too.
> 
> It really depends on the rod design. I have a 5.4 oz Pixy on a 6'5" jerkbait rod and it balances perfectly. If you put it on a 7'6" flipping stick, it will be tip heavy most of the time unless the rod build is really light. I guess that's why Daiwa makes the Steez rod line and Shimano makes the Cumulus and Cumaras. I think Abu is coming out with an uber-light rod series too.


They are called the Villian series to match the MGX. I saw one post on TT about someone mentioning it in May but they have released a quick glance of one through their Facebook page. Pretty cool stuff and I am really impressed with Abu right now putting a lot of new quality products on the market.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> They are called the Villian series to match the MGX. I saw one post on TT about someone mentioning it in May but they have released a quick glance of one through their Facebook page. Pretty cool stuff and I am really impressed with Abu right now putting a lot of new quality products on the market.


That's right...I thought I read that somewhere. Abu is doing some good stuff right now. ICAST will be interesting.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Abu Garcia does make some pretty smooth reels. I almost bought a Vendetta rod this year but I didn't want to spend $100 on a Chinese made rod, so I landed on a St. Croix for a few bux more made right here. Don't get me wrong, the Vendetta seemed like a very nice rod, but for that much money, I'll choose a different point of manufacture. If there were a HUGE price difference, like say the Vendettas were $50 as opposed to $110, I just might be slinging one. I've never had a bad experience with any Abu Garcia product, and that new reel looks very cool and trendy.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> That's right...I thought I read that somewhere. Abu is doing some good stuff right now. ICAST will be interesting.


And I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> And I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


Oh...the monkey is talking.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a link to the new rods if any of you guys are interested in...

http://www.abugarcia.com/products/rods/villain


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I would rather have a Core been saving up for one.


----------

